# quincy 50 horse compressor help



## Tyler304 (1 mo ago)

My quincy 50 horse screw compressor will build pressure above the 150 pounds its set at I watch the pressure switch dissenage and the compressor continues to pump and will eventually blow the pressure relief valve. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Tyler304,

sounds like the pressure switch contactor points have welded closed or other contacts (motor starter). I would start checking there.

Stephen



Tyler304 said:


> My quincy 50 horse screw compressor will build pressure above the 150 pounds its set at I watch the pressure switch dissenage and the compressor continues to pump and will eventually blow the pressure relief valve. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

I agree, start with the pressure switch. Give it a sharp (but not too aggresive) of a rap with the handle end of a screw driver when pressure reaches it's shutoff point.


----------



## Tyler304 (1 mo ago)

Sorry weekend came and i went home, I checked power in and out of the switch and when the switch is supposed to come off the power coming out does cut off so its not in there. doesnt seem to be in the motor starter contacts either.


----------

